# furry made writing software ^_^



## Pomke (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope this is on topic and ok to post about, if not please let me know and I'll delete it. 

Hiya! I'm a fur, my FA is Pomke, I mostly draw as you can see from my FA but I also write my own stories which noone ever sees because they are terrible c_c.. But this year I'm entering NaNoWriMo and have been planning my story all year; It's the tale of a family of sand cats fleeing war in the middle east, and seeking asylum in Australia (where I'm from). I'ts a fairly dark story. Anywho, to cut a long story short, I was going to write it in google docs but decided I liked the look of the tools scrivner has but then that is mac only and I'm on linux, so I decided to write my own novel writing software (this was about 5 months ago).. things got a bit out of hand though, I had a friend start helping and we've actually made it into a real product, written by real furs (the artwork is by thezii)   Although it's not specifically for furs, it's for any writer I kinda like to think it's pretty furry friendly. The url is pangurpad.com if anyone would like to check it out, you can sign up and try it for free and if you'd like to try it some more than the trial allows, because you're awesome furs just email me and I'll add some extra free writings to your account.

lots of love,

Pomke


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 16, 2011)

This looks pretty neat, actually.
Considering I spent the better part of last month learning the ins and outs of Emacs, I don't think I'll be using it, but I like the online compatibility.  Thanks for posting this, and hopefully someone gets some good use out of it.


----------



## BRN (Aug 16, 2011)

I love to give this a try. I'm currently using Google Docs to write my series of Untitled Lemons, but it's incompatible with my current favourite browser. Some new software could be ace.


----------



## Ifiti (Aug 22, 2011)

Err... No offense but why cant you just use MS word, Open Office, Abi Word, or one of the many other text editors out there then upload your work to fanfic.net or what have you for feedback? Im not trolling I am wondering if there is a real advantage here I could use.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 22, 2011)

Ifiti said:


> Err... No offense but why cant you just use MS word, Open Office, Abi Word, or one of the many other text editors out there then upload your work to fanfic.net or what have you for feedback? Im not trolling I am wondering if there is a real advantage here I could use.



This

What exactly makes your product better than any other?

MS word is free, and it seems completely serviceable. All you mentioned in the OP is that it's more "Furry friendly" (which I assume means "extra user friendly"), but how so?


----------



## Ifiti (Aug 22, 2011)

Correction MS Word is NOT free its about 70 bucks when I last checked. but Open Office, Abbi-word, and dozens of other MS Word styled programs are free to use. In fact Open Office is better then MS Office, free, and supports MS file types.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 22, 2011)

I must be a thief then because my laptop came with microsoft word

as well as the rest of microsoft office

and the rest of windows seven


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 22, 2011)

What is with furries wanting "special versions" of programs?
How would that even work?
Would it be some sort of messed up, disgusting, Mad Lib?
Threads like this make me rage.


----------



## BRN (Aug 22, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I must be a thief then because my laptop came with microsoft word
> 
> as well as the rest of microsoft office



It was preinstalled as an incentive to buy.


----------



## Ifiti (Aug 22, 2011)

Not on my copy of windows. I had to purchase MS word for my collage class. It costs you 70 bucks.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 22, 2011)

Ifiti said:


> Not on my copy of windows. I had to purchase MS word for my collage class. It costs you 70 bucks.



You could have just stolen it like me


----------



## Ifiti (Aug 22, 2011)

The 2010 version which I needed was unobtainable at the point in time when I needed it VIA illicit means.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe you guys should actually visit the website and read through it before laying down the hammer of condemnation.  There are actually a few interesting innovations in the software that I thought looked potentially useful.


----------



## Ifiti (Aug 22, 2011)

Im not condemning it. I am merely asking what the advantage is over a text editor on your own PC.


----------



## Kamatz (Aug 23, 2011)

Things I liked: The user interface is very nice and minimal. It gives you a kind of workplace feel. It stores all of your writing in one place etc...

These things are nice but not essential. I could do it myself on my computer, like Ifiti said. Also the whole "furry made" thing is kinda pointless for a serious writer. If it's a good service, they'll buy it. If it's not, they won't. Furry won't make a bit of difference.

I would consider paying money for the community aspect, assuming it became large enough. That's the part I like the most.




> I had to purchase MS word for my collage class.


Why would you need a text editor to make collages? hurr hurr


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 23, 2011)

looks like it costs money man

it's condemning its self


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

I just use notepad and then run it in Microsoft Word to check for spelling errors and back to notepad so I can save it to .txt so the site will actually post the story without my readers needing to download anything. Is this bad y/n


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, because you could just type it and save it as a .txt file in Word and save yourself a step.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 23, 2011)

through word click "Save as other format", and then select .txt from the drop down menu

it'll ask you about file conversion. Just use the default, and check the two boxes

and then you're winning like charlie sheen


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, but in word it doesn't really translate [i*]a word that is leaning right[/i*] into a word that is leaning right. I just find it easier to add the codes etc after I check the spelling in Word.


----------



## Ifiti (Aug 24, 2011)

..... Ummm... unless your using MS Word for win 95 the button or ctrl+i command to make things italic will carry over into other formats besides .doc or .docx. As far as I know it carries over into rich text (.rtf which like .txt is VERY universal)  and all file formats besides the .wpd format. Also even if you want to use BB code to do your formatting, there is no reason that you would have to use another program besides word at all. Check the spelling, then go in and put in the BB without going to another program and save as a .txt.

Also when I used to upload my stories to the web on SEVERAL different sites, the MS Word coding for bold, Italic and underlined all staid with the story even if they used BB, HTML, or other simpler coding.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh, I don't actually have full MS word. Should have been clearer, my ex deleted it without me knowing.

Anyways, yeah. All I have is MS Word Processor and notepad. Makes it a bitch to open ANYTHING. When I can't open a .doc file that is just _â€‹terrible._


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 25, 2011)

If you want to open .doc files, just download OpenOffice.  It's free.


----------



## Pomke (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone 

Yes you're able to write in MS word (and you're welcome to it ) or any of a multitude of programs, in the same way you can create art in MS paint or Photoshop. We are however offering a range of other tools that assist with the process of story writing such as note keeping, timeline management and story structuring. Here is a screenshot of the editor as it currently looks on my development laptop:  http://pangur.com.au/project-structure-tool.png  Some of these features are currently being worked on and won't be out for a week or two but as you can see there is more to it than just collecting your text.

We are also working on layout/typesetting tools that should be in place within the next month or so that will let you have fine grained control of your work and let you publish direct to ebook/print on demand or just embed a reader on your website and letting people review and rate your story. 

Yes it costs money, but no it doesn't have ads anywhere, ever. Every service on the net is funded in one of three ways:

1) you pay for it with money
2) they show you ads 
3) they collect your data and sell it to bigger companies who collate your data who sell that to advertising companies who etc etc..

I went with 1 because I find 2 annoying and 3 evil   At least with 1 you know upfront what you're paying and you can read our privacy policy if you want to make sure we're not doing 3 on the side 

Thanks for replying! *waves a paw*

- pomke 

I'm sure it's not for everyone but I hope it is for some people! hehe


----------

